# Keith Thurman vs Shawn Porter draws 3.94 million viewers (Post-Fight Press Conference Added)



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

edit: UPDATE

http://www.boxingscene.com/thurman-porter-sets-presale-record-boxing-barclays--103726

Their originally scheduled March 12 showdown was likely to come in front of a sold-out crowd. In its first day of ticket sales, it appears that Keith Thurman and Shawn Porter are looking at a similar setting for its rescheduled welterweight title fight.

The pair of top-rated welterweights will meet June 25 at Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York. Tickets officially went on sale to the general public beginning Thursday morning, but the results from the pre-sale already had event handlers enthusiastic that they had a hit on their hands.

*"The pre-sale was a record for boxing at the Barclays Center," promoter Lou DiBella informed BoxingScene.com. "Tickets are flying today."*


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

So it's not happening this year, well that sucks.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

That sucks...


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

atsch


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol a putting 'Official' when it was never 'Official'


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought the fight was happening in LA and was hoping to attend. I know Shawn wants this fight ASAP. Hopefully it happens in January or February.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FFS this shit is pathetic


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Really? :lol:

Twat wanker cunt.

GOODBYE.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If its not either of them vs Garcia, Spence Jr or Berto im not even going to watch it

Porter vs Berto would be a FOTY candidate


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> If its not either of them vs Garcia, Spence Jr or Berto im not even going to watch it
> 
> Porter vs Berto would be a FOTY candidate


Really? I just envision two guys flailing away and smothering their own work, with Porter winning on hunger and hustle.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Bummer. Hopefully a date is set soon!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

steviebruno said:


> Really? I just envision two guys flailing away and smothering their own work, with Porter winning on hunger and hustle.


:rofl there would be no skill involved but I think they could both land bombs, Berto is fast enough to catch Porter coming in, Berto has no head movement so Porter would land bombs aswell


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Really? I just envision two guys flailing away and smothering their own work, with Porter winning on hunger and hustle.


yeah that would be pretty sloppy.. dont think i wanna see it tbh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

As long as the fight happens, I'm happy. Just make sure it's no later than February.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Keith is ducking to be Floyd's 50-0 fight imo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Showtime Shawn Porter - I know there's been a lot of talk about a fight between me and Keith "One Time" Thurman this week so I just wanted to say that even though 2015 is ending soon, DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS FIGHT. #TeamPorter wants it more than anything and both sides are working to make it happen for the fans. Personally, I won't stop pushing for this fight til I get it. Everything happens for a reason! Never forget that. #BLESSED


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> FFS this shit is pathetic


My thoughts exactly. Al wants to put out another shit fight and realized he'd line up some of his top guys at WW so he's gonna put them versus other shit opponents...which is what he always does

Fuck Al Gaymon. I'll take Coke snorting, fishnet dressing Oscar ANY day as a promoter. He makes real fights, period


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Keith is ducking to be Floyd's 50-0 fight imo


He got bodied in his last fight out and a Hematoma versus Ghost. Zero chance he gets remotely close to Floyd's record. Thurman is really like a C+ fighter maybe B-...and he's fought fucking n o b o d y


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Isn't ufc on that night? Might be why they moving it.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Al wants to put out another shit fight and realized he'd line up some of his top guys at WW so he's gonna put them versus other shit opponents...which is what he always does
> 
> Fuck Al Gaymon. I'll take Coke snorting, fishnet dressing Oscar ANY day as a promoter. He makes real fights, period


Yes he does now as he's got to make tougher fights to survive, but let's not forget Oscar put on tones of shit mismatch's also before the mass exodus.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Yes he does now as he's got to make tougher fights to survive, but let's not forget Oscar put on tones of shit mismatch's also before the mass exodus.


Oscar wasn't running the company before the mass exodus though. Haymon's pal Dicky Schaefer was.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kenny Porter got confirmation that this fight will happen next most likely in January


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

pijo said:


> Isn't ufc on that night? Might be why they moving it.


 if you listen to some of the clowns here thurman is ducking porter

lmfao, the best ufc fight card of 2015 if not 2013 and 2104 as well. two title fights with four guys that hate each other


Jose Aldo vs. Conor McGregor TITLE FIGHT
Chris Weidman vs. Luke Rockhold TITLE FIGHT
Yoel Romero vs. Ronaldo Souza
Max Holloway vs. Jeremy Stephens
Demian Maia vs. Gunnar Nelson


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

fights already jumped the shark....so I'm not disappointed


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Not interested anyway. I'd rather thurman fight brook than his leftover


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman better not get cold feet.

We all know Shawn will fight anyone.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> He got bodied in his last fight out and a Hematoma versus Ghost. Zero chance he gets remotely close to Floyd's record. Thurman is really like a C+ fighter maybe B-...and he's fought fucking n o b o d y


What a dick post.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> What a dick post.


To be fair Thurman is one of the most overrated fighters in the sport


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

2Piece said:


> To be fair Thurman is one of the most overrated fighters in the sport


I don't really get that he's overrated, and certainly not to the point if calling him a b or c-level fighter.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I don't really get that he's overrated, and certainly not to the point if calling him a b or c-level fighter.


Who has he beat that's A- class?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Oli said:


> Who has he beat that's A- class?


Who has Golovkin beat that's A-class?

A fighter meets that criteria by clearly beating the b-class, which Thurman has. I'm not claiming he's the best at welter, but it's ott to suggest he's a c-level fighter.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> Who has he beat that's A- class?


who has he *lost *to thats a- class?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> I don't really get that he's overrated, and certainly not to the point if calling him a b or c-level fighter.


These are the same people that will hop right back onto his dick without having the time to lube their asses as soon as he gets another impressive victory.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bjl12 said:


> He got bodied in his last fight out and a Hematoma versus Ghost. Zero chance he gets remotely close to Floyd's record. Thurman is really like a C+ fighter maybe B-...and he's fought fucking n o b o d y


Ban bet for Thurman vs Porter


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article22913.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article22913.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Cool.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Cool.


I hope the primetime viewership on CBS is good. The numbers for the PBC started to gradually decline throughout the year and some of that had to do with the matchups and saturation of fights. I'm optimistic that this fight can help bring in pretty good numbers. Hopefully the fans got their introduction last year to the fighters and now they're getting invested in them.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article22913.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


Long article or possible to write up a quick summary? Job blocks that site for some reason.. Allows Facebook, Boxing Scene and YouTube though, because that makes sense....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Long article or possible to write up a quick summary? Job blocks that site for some reason.. Allows Facebook, Boxing Scene and YouTube though, because that makes sense....


I gotcha

Sources close to the situation have informed us that a showdown between undefeated welterweight champion Keith Thurman and former world champion Shawn Porter is definitely taking place in early 2016. Fans have been itching for the fight to be finalized ever since FightHype.com first broke the news back in August that the bout was already in the works. Since then, however, there have been several erroneous reports about potential dates, venues, and networks. At one point, Team Porter even claimed that the fight may not take place at all, suggesting that Thurman was not happy with his financial arrangements. Fortunately, we're told that fans can rest easy knowing that the two fighters are still on a collision course to face each other next.

On January 23, Premier Boxing Champions will be making its Fox prime time debut when undefeated former world champion Danny Garcia faces multi-division former world champion Robert Guerrero. One source informs us that similarly, the Thurman vs. Porter bout will likely headline PBC's prime time debut on CBS some time in February. Although the official date, venue, and network is still being finalized and plans could change, our understanding is that Thurman vs. Porter could very well take place either February 20th or February 27th on CBS prime time. Either way, our sources all confirm that Keith Thurman and Shawn Porter will indeed be facing each other for their next bout.

It should be noted that Keith Thurman also headlined two other prime time debuts for Premier Boxing Champions. On March 7, he defeated Robert Guerrero in the very first PBC card on NBC prime time, and on July 11, he defeated Luis Collazo on the inaugural PBC card on ESPN prime time.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Ban bet for Thurman vs Porter


Avy bet anyday. Ban bet is silly. I got Porter though


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bjl12 said:


> Avy bet anyday. Ban bet is silly. I got Porter though


1 month ban bets are okay but I wouldnt even do it anymore Thurman seems scared of Porter


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I gotcha
> 
> Sources close to the situation have informed us that a showdown between undefeated welterweight champion Keith Thurman and former world champion Shawn Porter is definitely taking place in early 2016. Fans have been itching for the fight to be finalized ever since FightHype.com first broke the news back in August that the bout was already in the works. Since then, however, there have been several erroneous reports about potential dates, venues, and networks. At one point, Team Porter even claimed that the fight may not take place at all, suggesting that Thurman was not happy with his financial arrangements. Fortunately, we're told that fans can rest easy knowing that the two fighters are still on a collision course to face each other next.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated man!

Glad to hear they're set for February finally.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

these lull times when we're waiting for upcoming fights to be announced are frustrating/awesome


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Not that far off. And a good fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I give up until an actual date is signed, it went from December to January to February


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Porter is about to get that work.

Kenny's mouth is writing checks that Shawn's KO% can't cash.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> if you listen to some of the clowns here thurman is ducking porter
> 
> lmfao, the best ufc fight card of 2015 if not 2013 and 2104 as well. two title fights with four guys that hate each other
> 
> ...


who do u have in this fight? im leaning towards porter. did u think fury would beat wlad?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> who do u have in this fight? im leaning towards porter. did u think fury would beat wlad?


i like thurman. he took off from boxing for the holidays and probably needed a break...no big deal

i did not bet the fury/wlad fight


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

It's about time dirty Al gives Keith a real fight.

Lets go Porter.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It's about time dirty Al gives Keith a real fight.
> 
> Lets go Porter.


:lol:

Keith has multiple shared opponents with Porter. Keith did better against all of them.

When given the choice, opponents always chose Porter.

Porter is gonna go alright... for an MRI.

In all seriousness I like Porter. I just don't think he wins this.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i like thurman. he took off from boxing for the holidays and probably needed a break...no big deal
> 
> i did not bet the fury/wlad fight


but who did u think would win?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> but who did u think would win?


wlad

he was about a -500 the last time i checked before the fight and i saw no value on props or anything betting fury against wlads german judges

and @*LayItDown* will tell you that i almost always bet underdogs as the public generally bets favorites straight up and in parlays skewing the value line toward underdogs

in live betting wlad was still about a -150 to 200 going into the final round on 365


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> wlad
> 
> he was about a -500 the last time i checked before the fight and i so no value on props or anything betting fury against wlads german judges
> 
> ...


cool. thanks.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Personally I think Thurman can be bullied and I cannot think of many fighters more equipped to do that than Porter. Real 50/50, he may not win but Porter will make him work every minute for it.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Personally I think Thurman can be bullied and I cannot think of many fighters more equipped to do that than Porter. Real 50/50, he may not win but Porter will make him work every minute for it.


Porter wins this no question in my mind. Thurman hypejob. He's a good fighter but far from great.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

DOM5153 said:


> Personally I think Thurman can be bullied and I cannot think of many fighters more equipped to do that than Porter. Real 50/50, he may not win but Porter will make him work every minute for it.


Yeah Thurman doesnt like it up close and personal, but for Porter to do all night without walking into something is a big ask, I can see Porter ahead being caught with something big and stopped


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Porter wins this no question in my mind. Thurman hypejob. He's a good fighter but far from great.


Neither are great. Porter can suck me.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> :lol:
> 
> Keith has multiple shared opponents with Porter. Keith did better against all of them.
> 
> ...


Porter is very limited, can't say he's winning for sure but Thurman hasn't been looking as dominating as before.

I like Porter, dude's always trying to go after good fights. Never wasted his time trying to go after Floyd's Diva ass. We need more guys like him in boxing.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I need to think about this one a bit. Thurman has shown deficiencies against Bundu and Collazo that play into Porter's hands, but Porter is so sloppy and one-dimensional that a guy with Thurman's speed, accuracy, and power might find it easy to time him coming in. All Brook had to do was jab, time a straight right hand, and clinch when Porter came in smothering his own work. Porter couldn't change a thing.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Porter is very limited, can't say he's winning for sure but Thurman hasn't been looking as dominating as before.
> 
> I like Porter, dude's always trying to go after good fights. Never wasted his time trying to go after Floyd's Diva ass. We need more guys like him in boxing.


I agree. Porter is limited. Much like Bradley, I respect the hell out of the kid because he is one hell of a professional.

I agree Thurman isn't as dominating as before, but I doubt that has much bearing going forward. Thurman's power is a double edged sword. IMHO, Thurman is an intelligent and extremely talented Boxer Puncher that can switch to a _*decent*_ Pure Boxer, which is why he will look less dominant versus certain styles. Due to his intelligence, guys with power (Chaves) or extraordinary durability (Guerrero, Bundu, Zaveck, Collazo) incline/force Thurman to switch to Pure Boxer. In that mode he is just waiting for opportunities rather than creating them. He doesn't look anywhere near as good or fluid doing so. Unfortunately for Porter...

Porter has no power (against true WWs). Thurman doesn't have to fear Porter one punching him. That means Thurman can really load up. Porter has a questionable chin. Porter has been wobbled and put down by okay punchers. Thurman can really load up. Porter constantly falls in. Porter doesn't have masterful inside game like Guerrero or Collazo. Thurman can throw and let the hold take its course. Porter's style and lack of power will force him to keep going toward the power all night. Thurman will get chance after chance to hit Porter hard. Porter is vulnerable to being out Boxed. I don't know if Thurman is high enough level of Pure Boxer to pull this off, but it is another avenue of victory for Thurman.

Thurman is always doing the same. This is prize fighting. There is nothing wrong with prize fighters trying to get the prize fight of the century. Especially when they are the legitimate champions and the only thing standing in the way is some BS "super champion" designation which allows a fighter to ignore mandatory challengers. I am not saying that to dis FMJ as his legacy is golden, but the sanctioning bodies need to be consistent or let guys like FMJ become attraction/exhibition type prize fighters rather than letting these young guys (Porter, Thurman, Brook) languish in their primes.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> I agree. Porter is limited. Much like Bradley, I respect the hell out of the kid because he is one hell of a professional.
> 
> I agree Thurman isn't as dominating as before, but I doubt that has much bearing going forward. Thurman's power is a double edged sword. IMHO, Thurman is an intelligent and extremely talented Boxer Puncher that can switch to a _*decent*_ Pure Boxer, which is why he will look less dominant versus certain styles. Due to his intelligence, guys with power (Chaves) or extraordinary durability (Guerrero, Bundu, Zaveck, Collazo) incline/force Thurman to switch to Pure Boxer. In that mode he is just waiting for opportunities rather than creating them. He doesn't look anywhere near as good or fluid doing so. Unfortunately for Porter...
> 
> ...


Thurman should be the favorite, he has the stylistic advantage and should win the fight.

Still Porter will be in tip top shape and will make Thurman work for it. The dude could hit, the problem is that his technique is horrible. I don't know why this guy hasn't gotten a better trainer, he has physical assets just needs direction.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Thurman should be the favorite, he has the stylistic advantage and should win the fight.
> 
> Still Porter will be in tip top shape and will make Thurman work for it. The dude could hit, the problem is that his technique is horrible. I don't know why this guy hasn't gotten a better trainer, he has physical assets just needs direction.


That is the wild card. Guerrero's pressure troubled Thurman. I felt that fight and the fight with Collazo showed that he is prone to fatigue when he goes to plan B. While I don't think Porter is anywhere near as skilled inside as Guerrero, Porter is big, strong, and has a monster motor.

Totally agree. It is sad to see him sort of stall out. I don't completely blame the fighter for that though. Fighters are loyal and like continuity unless they are forced to change. At the level Thurman has reached and the cracks beginning to show, his trainer should be the bigger man and suggest they bring in a championship level trainer. Or at least get his sparring work in with top level guys at top level gyms. Tis life I guess... We rise to the level of our incompetence. :conf


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think Thurman has serious problems but don't think Guerrero was troubling Thurman at all outside of 1 round after getting thoroughly out boxed. Thurman shelled up on the ropes and let Guerrero punch himself out without taking too many shots.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Thurman should be the favorite, he has the stylistic advantage and should win the fight.
> 
> Still Porter will be in tip top shape and will make Thurman work for it. The dude could hit, the problem is that his technique is horrible. I don't know why this guy hasn't gotten a better trainer, he has physical assets just needs direction.


my guess is that keith thurman will open as a -180 to 200

porter likes to bully guys around and hes not going to have much success trying to muscle the quicker, taller, harder-hitting, straighter and faster 160 pound thurman


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I need to think about this one a bit. Thurman has shown deficiencies against Bundu and Collazo that play into Porter's hands, but Porter is so sloppy and one-dimensional that a guy with Thurman's speed, accuracy, and power might find it easy to time him coming in. All Brook had to do was jab, time a straight right hand, and clinch when Porter came in smothering his own work. Porter couldn't change a thing.


I'm also struggling to get the image of Guerrero manoeuvring Thurman to the ropes far too easily late in that fight. Porter is limited but his past fights with Malignaggi and Broner have proven that if you struggle to deal with Porters one dimension he is likely to run straight through you. Brook has laid the blueprint out I'm just not convinced Thurman can follow it. I'm leaning towards a heavily marked up Thurman catching Porter with something big around the 7 / 8th round and forcing a referee stoppage but no result would be surprising in my opinion.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Porter wins this no question in my mind. Thurman hypejob. He's a good fighter but far from great.


I don't think Thurman is a hype job and neither is Porter. Both are top 10 young welterweights putting on a fight that us fans want to see. Truthfully it's a fantastic fight and really intriguing.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah Thurman doesnt like it up close and personal, but for Porter to do all night without walking into something is a big ask, I can see Porter ahead being caught with something big and stopped


I agree, this what I'm leaning towards, I wouldn't be surprised by any result. I think we know more about Porter at this point than we do Thurman, but both have a high ceiling and can get even better past this fight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I agree, this what I'm leaning towards, I wouldn't be surprised by any result. I_* think we know more about Porter at this point than we do Thurman*_, but both have a high ceiling and can get even better past this fight.


because porter beat a 140 pound broner and a shopworn jww pauli malignaggi?

thurman is the more proven fighter and already faced adversity twice in the ring. watch some of his interviews. articulate and takes the time to think before he speaks. my guess is that his fight iq is definately higher than porters along with his other obvious attributes

once shawn realizes that his bullying grappling tactics arent going to work he has nothing else to fall back on. thurman is going to beat him more convincingly than brook


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

quincy k said:


> because porter beat a 140 pound broner and a shopworn jww pauli malignaggi?
> 
> thurman is the more proven fighter and already faced adversity twice in the ring. watch some of his interviews. articulate and takes the time to think before he speaks. my guess is that his fight iq is definately higher than porters along with his other obvious attributes
> 
> once shawn realizes that his bullying grappling tactics arent going to work he has nothing else to fall back on. thurman is going to beat him more convincingly than brook


I'm not sure if Porter has more to show at this point than Thurman. I'm pretty sure I know how good Porter is but I'm not sure how good Thurman is yet, see what I'm saying?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I'm not sure if Porter has more to show at this point than Thurman. I'm pretty sure I know how good Porter is but I'm not sure how good Thurman is yet, see what I'm saying?


okay, i saw people here making like porter was some special talent and i just dont see it. i think thurman may take a couple rounds to adjust to porters grappling where shawn may look like hes going to win the fight and it will be a great opportunity to live bet thurman at better odds. the same thing happened in the brook fight where kell got as high as +350 in the first three rounds


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

quincy k said:


> okay, i saw people here making like porter was some special talent and i just dont see it. i think thurman may take a couple rounds to adjust to porters grappling where shawn may look like hes going to win the fight and it will be a great opportunity to live bet thurman at better odds. the same thing happened in the brook fight where kell got as high as +350 in the first three rounds


I feel as if both can improve although Porter is going to have make some changes out of the ring before he can reach his full potential, as it stands he may not be too far off his ceiling. He needs a trainer that can add more elements to his game and make him a more intelligent pressure fighter. Physically he's got a lot going for him, solid beard, strong as an ox, quick, powerful and very tenacious. I'm definitely a fan but he also has a lot of flaws at this point that need addressing in the near future.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: ok March now

At least it's a 7 days before my birthday. March 5th, MGM Grand during primetime CBS.

http://www.boxingscene.com/thurman-...-99933?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

same here, March 7th birthday, so this is a good treat


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> same here, March 7th birthday, so this is a good treat


yeah I love it. I heard that Broner vs Theopane is going to be in March also in Atlanta. I am so going to that. Maybe I can meet Floyd also.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

March ffs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> March ffs


http://www.boxingscene.com/thurman-...-99933?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook



> There was talk of Thurman-Porter landing sometime in February, but couldnâ€™t match up any of the proposed dates with the desired venue or network. The strongest rumors surrounding the fight suggested a February 27 headliner, which would have been ideal for primetime as it lands at the end of sweeps month and had been preceded by six hours of college basketball coverage on CBS.
> 
> Itâ€™s unknown whether the decision to change the date was at all motivated by the recent announcement of an HBO-televised doubleheader on that same night. Terence Crawford and Felix Verdejo will appear in separate bouts against opponents to be determined at Madison Square Garden Theatre in New York City.
> 
> ...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I love it. I heard that Broner vs Theopane is going to be in March also in Atlanta. I am so going to that. Maybe I can meet Floyd also.


Atlanta? God I hope so, I would get tickets ASAP, no doubt about it.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Looking forward to it. I got Thurman, he has the stylistic advantage.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Thurman KO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685314299946901504
:lol: well at least I get to see this great card on my birthday


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685314299946901504
> :lol: well at least I get to see this great card on my birthday


MGM has Pac-12 tourney on the 12th though and Haymon is kind of lazy, he loves Vegas for the site fees so it'll probably get pushed back to April, smh.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Niiice.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> MGM has Pac-12 tourney on the 12th though and Haymon is kind of lazy, he loves Vegas for the site fees so it'll probably get pushed back to April, smh.


damnit, is there no perfect date for this fight?


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm more concerned now about an actual date being written in stone than the outcome of the fight now ffs.....


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

March 12th is fine by me. Free TV is even better.


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

Porter gonna woop that ass


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> MGM has Pac-12 tourney on the 12th though and Haymon is kind of lazy, he loves Vegas for the site fees so it'll probably get pushed back to April, smh.


Oh please let this be in Atlanta. Perfect birthday present. I can tell my friends to turn it to CBS and they can see me on TV 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685551799600676864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685554837908393984


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

I wonder whats the reason for the difficulty making this fight, both guys seem to want it.

Think Thurman takes it though, better outside skill. rooting for Porter


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

techks said:


> I'm more concerned now about an actual date being written in stone than the outcome of the fight now ffs.....


I physically cant get excited until it is 100% announced, I remember getting excited in October thinking it was going to be in December


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, boxing fans are like a flock of pigeons, waiting around for some old guy on a bench to throw us a couple of crumbs.... :verysad


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Man, boxing fans are like a flock of pigeons, waiting around for some old guy on a bench to throw us a couple of crumbs.... :verysad


:lol: Yeah.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

knowimuch said:


> I wonder whats the reason for the difficulty making this fight, both guys seem to want it.
> 
> Think Thurman takes it though, better outside skill. rooting for Porter


from what I can tell Thurman wanted to be paid what he believed was a fair amount. Considering he has been getting paid $1.5mil for modest opponents, you can't expect him to just accept $2mil to take a tough fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Think we all know Thurman gives him the hands, Porter is stylistically made for Thurman and this is a fact. Porter will be running right into Thurman's bombs, the uppercut and left hook will be there for Thurman all night.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Thurman by KO..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Think we all know Thurman gives him the hands, Porter is stylistically made for Thurman and this is a fact. Porter will be running right into Thurman's bombs, the uppercut and left hook will be there for Thurman all night.


I agree. Although the Collazo and Bundu fights make me think he'll find it a bit difficult at first. Once he finds his range and timing though it should be over.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> from what I can tell Thurman wanted to be paid what he believed was a fair amount. Considering he has been getting paid $1.5mil for modest opponents, you can't expect him to just accept $2mil to take a tough fight.


True. But at the same time, this is the type of fight (if he wins) that can make Thurman a bonafide star.

Imagine if floyd was still fighting? (that was painful to write) Thurman KO'ing Porter would have possibly earned him the big-money Floyd fight he so badly wanted. Sometimes it's worth accepting less, if the fight takes you where you want to go.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I agree. Although the Collazo and Bundu fights make me think he'll find it a bit difficult at first. Once he finds his range and timing though it should be over.


a perfect fight to live bet. porter might appear to be physically stronger and may take thurman time to adjust in the first two or three rounds in which shawn might become the favorite.

brook got as high as +400 in live betting against porter


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Thurman deserves the money. Given Brooks inactivity at world level, this fight is for the number 1 WW


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2016)

TeddyL said:


> Thurman deserves the money. Given Brooks inactivity at world level, this fight is for the number 1 WW


Not a chance. Pacquiao & Bradley are above both.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Rob said:


> Not a chance. Pacquiao & Bradley are above both.


Not even a debate.

But should Thurman beat Porter, he will be closing in on them.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687803034756362240
putting this fight in Connecticut atsch

Mike Coppinger also says Williams vs Edwin Rodriguez will open the telecast


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687803034756362240
> putting this fight in Connecticut atsch
> 
> Mike Coppinger also says Williams vs Edwin Rodriguez will open the telecast


Yeah that's gay as hell. Thomas Williams vs Edwin Rodriquez will be a niceass co main event.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah that's gay as hell. Thomas Williams vs Edwin Rodriquez will be a niceass co main event.


Straight up, Thomas Williams will always be remembered for his homotional breakdown vs Campillo and crying in front of Teddy.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Porter says its on and will be announced on showtime during the wilder fight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Straight up, Thomas Williams will always be remembered for his *homotional breakdown vs Campillo and crying in front of Teddy*.


:rofl Homotional!

Fuck, man.

Yeah, pretty much that's how I remember Williams Jr. too. Guy went bonkers because he was cut.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It's officially official


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Now its finally final, I got Thurman by KO in a chess match type fight but he catches Porter coming in wildly then finisheds him


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Still rolling with Thurman

like others have said I think the style favors him and I think Porter will come rushing in and eventually run into something huge


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Very clever play on their nick-names, I like it. Can't wait.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Gud interview.

Thurman says "wallterweight."


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


That girl looks so fidgety and awkward, eyes going everywhere, looks looking at the camera and nodding :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I can not wait for this man. On my birthday too


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman vs. Porter is a lock for my must watch fight this year.

Hope it comes off, as scheduled. It'll be a war.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Thurman's real name is Surman


Thurman talks better than he fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Thurman talks better than he fights.


:lol: "There's not a day that goes by that I don't think about Floyd Mayweather Jr" - Surman


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: "There's not a day that goes by that I don't think about Floyd Mayweather Jr" - Surman


Despite all the negativity, Khan, Surman or even Lara would be interesting fights for Floyd.

It's not that Berto was that bad - it's just that we saw that stuff a hundred times already.

Khan is a fast terrosist; Thurman hops a lot and is good at impersonating Haye; Lara brings excitement.

Manny 2? Fuck that shit.
GGG? Fight Ward.
Danny G? Lego haircut.
Bradley? Die in fire.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Lester1583 said:


> Thurman talks better than he fights.


+1 VS Bundu apart from physically being there in the ring he didn't do much else.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/premierbox...292215816153/1712701695641870/?type=2&theater

Porter is hosting a live Q&A on Facebook right now


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Bradley? Die in fire.


But he's a FIREMAN, he's not bothered by the heat!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*Thurman-Porter Card Will Be a Stacked CBS/Showtime Event*

http://www.boxingscene.com/thurman-porter-card-stacked-cbs-showtime-event--100972

It took several months to finalize terms for the welterweight showdown between Keith Thurman and Shawn Porter, but a much quicker turnaround has been enjoyed in piecing together the undercard.

BoxingScene.com has learned that the March 12 card â€" which takes place at Mohegan Sun Casino in Uncasville, Connecticut â€"* will feature at least four fights carried over two separate telecasts on Showtime and CBS.*

The main event will air live on CBS in primetime (8:30 p.m. ET), following a full day and early eveningâ€™s worth of college basketball action in the final weekend before the NCAA March Madness tournament commences. *The lead-in will be a featherweight matchup of former three-division champs, as Abner Mares will face Fernando Montiel* in what on paper suggests a canâ€™t miss featherweight fight.

As previously reported by BoxingScene.com, *the card will also feature a non-title match between light heavyweights Edwin Rodriguez and Thomas Williams Jr.*

The exact placement of the bout wasnâ€™t made clear as the piecing together of the two shows was still being discussed. It has now been confirmed by sources with knowledge of the situation â€" who requested anonymity as the overall event has yet to be formally announced â€" that *the bout will open the Showtime telecast, which will be headlined by Gary Russell Jr. in a featherweight title defense.*

Event handlers have an opponent in mind for Russell Jr., but declined to discuss as the fight is still being finalized.

The primetime CBS portion of the show will mark the first time in nearly 40 years that boxing will appear on the free-to-air network in such capacity. The last one marked a historic occasion, when 1976 Olympic Gold medalist Leon Spinks â€" boasting a 6-0-1 pro record at the time â€" pulled off a shocker in edging Muhammad Ali via split decision to win the World heavyweight championship.

Thurman-Porter likely wonâ€™t measure up as a historical parallel â€" little if anything today can compare to an Ali event, after all â€" but the matchup itself is significant in plans for year two of adviser Al Haymonâ€™s Premier Boxing Champions (PBC) series. This show itself isnâ€™t a traditional PBC event, but is acknowledged by CBS/Showtime as â€œa Premier Boxing Champions blockbusterâ€ and one of several major shows in the works over the course of this calendar year.

â€œWhether itâ€™s solely PBC branding or the elements surrounding (Thurman-Porter), boxing fans can count on 10 primetime telecasts this year,â€ Tim Smith, vice president of communications for PBC confirmed to BoxingScene.com. â€œIt began with our premier of PBC on Fox on January 23, with Danny Garcia beating Robert Guerrero in a thrilling main event. There is a lot more to come.â€

The event will mark three times in as many ring appearances that Thurman (26-0, 22KOs) has helped launch a new network series. The unbeaten welterweight from Clearwater, Florida served in the very first PBC telecast, soundly outpointing Guerrero in their PBC on NBC primetime headliner last March. The event served as the highest-rated telecast on network or cable television in 2015.

Thurmanâ€™s next fight â€" and also his last to date until March 12 rolls around â€" kicked off the PBC on ESPN model, scoring a 7th round stoppage of Luis Collazo in his home training region in Tampa, Florida.

Porter (26-1-1, 15KOS) served in the first fight to appear in the PBC on Spike TV series, scoring a 5th round stoppage of Erick Bone â€" a late replacement for an injured Roberto Garcia â€" last March. The win was followed by his most notable in-ring achievement, outpointing Adrien Broner in their primetime NBC main event last June.

Dating back to last summer, Thurman and Porter have been in talks for a welterweight fight that carried wide speculation as to the hold up in coming to fruition. Original plans had the matchup targeted to headline a December 12 edition of PBC on NBC, but instead decided to move to the 1st quarter of 2016 to help launch a new series in the works.

Once it became apparent that it would not kick off the PBC on Fox series, plans surfaced of boxing returning to CBS in primetime, having previously appeared in Saturday and Sunday afternoon editions in 2015. Various dates in February were floated, as well as the possibility of landing on March 5 in Las Vegas. The latter suggestion fell through once the UFC announced a loaded Pay-Per-View card, shifting this event to the East Coast and one weekend later. The move actually maximizes lead-in coverage, preceded by seven hours of college basketball divisional championships and semifinals.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Montiel vs Mares is gay, what is the point of that.

Montiel is both shot and not a featherweight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 13 titles defenses. You'll musta forgot.


Floyd getting interviewed by his childhood hero.

Great video.

Brock is a great fighter too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Floyd getting interviewed by his childhood hero.
> 
> Great video.
> 
> Brock is a great fighter too.


lol it just keeps getting passed down.

Mayweather to Kell Brock


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Mayweather to Kell Brock


Brock's just being polite - everybody knows he idolized Super Zab in his youth.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mares vs Montiel??

5 years ago this would have been phenomenal...at 118lbs. Now? Not as much, but i still find it intriguing, due to the style match up. I'll definitely watch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701938017800302592


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701938017800302592


damnit Thurman


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> damnit Thurman


I'm a big fan of Thurman but he kinda ruined my day now :lol:


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

this fight is dead, there wasn't even big hype leading up to it and now it's gonna get worse. 

I know it's not their fault but this is something that has marinated too long


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I'm a big fan of Thurman but he kinda ruined my day now :lol:


foreal man. Poor Porter has been waiting months to fight.



> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article23482.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> Undefeated world champion Keith Thurman sustained an injury as a result of a car accident that has forced his March 12 welterweight title defense against Shawn Porter to be postponed. The announcement was made today by promoter Lou DiBella, president of DiBella Entertainment. According to his doctors, Thurman's injuries are not considered serious and he is expected to be cleared to resume training in the coming weeks. Thurman vs. Porter was the main event of a scheduled two-fight card to be broadcast in prime time on CBS. This fight and the network broadcast will now be rescheduled for a later date.
> 
> DiBella Entertainment, Mohegan Sun and Showtime are evaluating the option of continuing with the remainder of the fight card on Saturday, March 12 with a transition of television coverage to SHOWTIME. Complete details are forthcoming.
> ...


Are they going to need to another full training camp for this?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> this fight is dead, there wasn't even big hype leading up to it and now it's gonna get worse.
> 
> I know it's not their fault but this is something that has marinated too long


I do hope they definitely at least make an All Access for this fight. Showtime are partnered with this fight. They should get involved with more promotions


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/kenny-porter-on-thurman-injury-i-definitely-some-proof--101615

Kenny Porter still wants to fight March 12th against somebody else. I was hoping they'd do this, but I understand how risky that is.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

And this is why big time boxing is not being embraced wholeheartedly by free tv.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/kenny-porter-on-thurman-injury-i-definitely-some-proof--101615
> 
> Kenny Porter still wants to fight March 12th against somebody else. I was hoping they'd do this, but I understand how risky that is.


sammy vasquez needs to step up and publically ask for the fight as the porters probably wont want it. he has nothing to lose taking this fight on short notice and everything to gain.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn, that sucks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> sammy vasquez needs to step up and publically ask for the fight as the porters probably wont want it. he has nothing to lose taking this fight on short notice and everything to gain.


That'd be an awful choice for Porter to take right now.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like the accident happened a week ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701953327463006212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701960051540361216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701960200417206272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701986016085692416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701957861409058816


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

That bottom one :rofl

Real shame this.but as previously mentioned considering its 2 top americans in the welterweight division,this fight just hasn't caught the imagination for some reason.

The whole division feels stale and this doesn't help it.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This fight seems destined not to happen, it got pushed back so many times, now this, I give up lol


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That'd be an awful choice for Porter to take right now.


if porter wants a fight hell be hard-pressed to find anyone that will take it on two weeks notice.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

They should just move it back 1 month and try and make Porter vs Guerrero/Ortiz and reschdule Porter vs Thurman til later in he year


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Smells like bullshit, Thurman hasn't looked like he truly wanted it, from the getgo.

Shawn Porter is a handful and he KNOWS THIS.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I read(not just here) that many think Thurman is "scared", yet hardly any picks for Porter in the poll. lol!


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Smells like bullshit, Thurman hasn't looked like he truly wanted it, from the getgo.
> 
> Shawn Porter is a handful and he KNOWS THIS.


So why are you "scared" to pick Porter, lol?


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

burn1 said:


> So why are you "scared" to pick Porter, lol?


I'd favor Keith, to be honest.

But I am not sure he even wants it, he was struggling with the pressure of Guerrero and Collazo, regardless of excuses, the pressure was causing him troubles.
Shawn Porter can bring a whole other level of pressure.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> I'd favor Keith, to be honest.
> 
> But I am not sure he even wants it, he was struggling with the pressure of Guerrero and Collazo, regardless of excuses, the pressure was causing him troubles.
> Shawn Porter can bring a whole other level of pressure.


I think if he studies how Julio and Kell handled Porter, he will greatly benefit.

But I don't think he is worried any more than for any other fight. I think, after a first few rounds, he toyed with Guerrero and Collazo. Yeah, Collazo caught him with a good one. It happens. Yeah, they pressured him, but he handled them easily.

Now that fight with Chaves...that was a tough one.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701957861409058816


:rofl


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Tko by a bag of air?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Man this is really really disappointing. I was going to go to this fight man :verysad

I'm also extremely suspicious about Thurman, like everyone else is.. When you look at how long it took for Thurman to come out of hiding and accept the fight, that itself was a pretty big red flag. Now he gets hurt by an airbag, continues training and discovers his neck is injured... I mean, I dunno, I'm a huge fan of Thurman but this is some suspect shit.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Ffs. Is this fight ever going to happen?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Ffs. Is this fight ever going to happen?


No. and by the way it should have happened back in 2013 when they were both undefeated. This "marinating" bullshit is hurting boxing.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> No. and by the way it should have happened back in 2013 when they were both undefeated. This "marinating" bullshit is hurting boxing.


You must be especially gutted that this fight ain't happening seeing as you were going to go.

Are suspicious in a 'Thurman might be ducking Porter' kind of way or suspicious in a 'Thurman might be negotiating something with someone else' kind of way?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> You must be especially gutted that this fight ain't happening seeing as you were going to go.
> 
> Are suspicious in a 'Thurman might be ducking Porter' kind of way or suspicious in a 'Thurman might be negotiating something with someone else' kind of way?


Suspicious that Thurman might be ducking, yeah.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus christ!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl bad look for Keith


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Well this sucks. Just hope the postponement isn't too long away, or at the very least, maybe Porter can get a new opponent. Sadly, I see people already throwing around the term 'duck'. Reports say his airbag deployed, and if anyone's every had this happen to them, the impact can be painful and cause damage. From what I read, he tried sparring some afterwards, but had to stop. Could be damage to his nose. Or some abrasions left from the bag material. Hoping it's all very minor, but one never knows the full extent.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

this sucks. glad Thurman is alright at least, but I don't want to wait anymore than we already have


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

It was an airbag? :-( Thurman hasn't seemed too keen on facing Porter, this being the reason isn't going to sit well with 99% of people.. I really really hope it's a legit injury, I really like Thurman. 

Wonder if they'll really get another opponent for Porter, or if it can just be pushed back a few weeks... If they get a new opponent for Porter I don't think this fight ever happens, so I hope they can get it pushed back a bit.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

So Porter still fights? Great that means we will have another few months of waiting. Wouldnt be suprised if that fight doesnt happen.
Man the welterweight division is really pretty meh at the moment.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> It was an airbag? :-( Thurman hasn't seemed too keen on facing Porter, this being the reason isn't going to sit well with 99% of people.. I really really hope it's a legit injury, I really like Thurman.
> 
> Wonder if they'll really get another opponent for Porter, or if it can just be pushed back a few weeks... If they get a new opponent for Porter I don't think this fight ever happens, so I hope they can get it pushed back a bit.


I don't see any reason to assume any injury sustained is fake, in Thurman's case.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Well this sucks. Just hope the postponement isn't too long away, or at the very least, maybe Porter can get a new opponent. Sadly, I see people already throwing around the term 'duck'. Reports say his airbag deployed, and if anyone's every had this happen to them, the impact can be painful and cause damage. From what I read, he tried sparring some afterwards, but had to stop. Could be damage to his nose. Or some abrasions left from the bag material. Hoping it's all very minor, but one never knows the full extent.


The deployment caused a seemingly minor neck injury. '''Whiplash". Whatever.

As much as it "sucks" for everyone, he's right not to fight if he's not 100%.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> I don't see any reason to assume any injury sustained is fake, in Thurman's case.


Just not sure if there's a real injury, and this is mainly based on his seeming reluctance to take this fight. Multiple people think he's 'ducked/ducking' the fight, I just hope he's really injured and not trying to stall the fight or it not happen because Team Porter don't want to wait.

Could be a crazy unfortunate situation after all this waiting for the fight... But I don't think it's out of line to wonder how legit this is..


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Just not sure if there's a real injury, and this is mainly based on his seeming reluctance to take this fight. Multiple people think he's 'ducked/ducking' the fight, I just hope he's really injured and not trying to stall the fight or it not happen because Team Porter don't want to wait.
> 
> Could be a crazy unfortunate situation after all this waiting for the fight... But I don't think it's out of line to wonder how legit this is..


Reluctant to take the fight? :huh It had been done deal at the time of the accident. What 'multiple' people are you talking about? Posters? Members from Porter's crew? People seem to get too cynical about injuries in boxing. Which is silly, I mean, for all they put themselves through physically.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

burn1 said:


> The deployment caused a seemingly minor neck injury. '''Whiplash". Whatever.
> 
> As much as it "sucks" for everyone, he's right not to fight if he's not 100%.


100% right! If he goes into the fight less than 100%, he'd get a lot of shit.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Reluctant to take the fight? :huh It had been done deal at the time of the accident. What 'multiple' people are you talking about? Posters? Members from Porter's crew? People seem to get too cynical about injuries in boxing. Which is silly, I mean, for all they put themselves through physically.


No I'm not saying as of the time of the accident, I'm saying how long it took to get it signed before the accident. Talks of this fight have seemed like forever, was a big sigh of relief from many people when it was finally signed.

Yes, posters, Porter's pops, friends in person. I don't think it's just because the injury, that's my point.. People thought Thurman seemed reluctant far before this accident happened, this happening is just terrible timing and raises eyebrows, because of the earlier delays.

I don't think anyone is saying he should fight through whatever injuries he has.. I think people are concerned he's not really injured, or is going to stall the fight longer than necessary and it won't happen.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> No I'm not saying as of the time of the accident, I'm saying how long it took to get it signed before the accident. Talks of this fight have seemed like forever, was a big sigh of relief from many people when it was finally signed.


Yeah, but I don't think much of any of that. The fight was signed, and all that happened before, all the waiting and posturing, means nothing now. But I get what you meant.



Divi253 said:


> Yes, posters, Porter's pops, friends in person. I don't think it's just because the injury, that's my point.. People thought Thurman seemed reluctant far before this accident happened, this happening is just terrible timing and raises eyebrows, because of the earlier delays.
> 
> I don't think anyone is saying he should fight through whatever injuries he has.. I think people are concerned he's not really injured, or is going to stall the fight longer than necessary and it won't happen.


Bottom line Div, people are generally stupid in this world. Porter's team has the right to believe anything they want. But I get the idea it's based moreso on animosity and disappointment right now. But if my fighter was in an accident, suffered any type of abrasions, maybe a possible injury to my nose, or whiplash, I would not allow the fight. Just my perspective.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Yeah, but I don't think much of any of that. The fight was signed, and all that happened before, all the waiting and posturing, means nothing now. But I get what you meant.


Just unfortunate for Thurman if he got hurt in a crash, especially if it's because of the airbag deploying.. The fight was signed, but an injury from the same party that people feel held up the fight in the first place is never going to be accepted with open arms, unless it's proven to be legit. He has no obligation to fans to prove himself, but fans questioning it is going to happen.



Mal said:


> Bottom line Div, people are generally stupid in this world. Porter's team has the right to believe anything they want. But I get the idea it's based moreso on animosity and disappointment right now. But if my fighter was in an accident, suffered any type of abrasions, maybe a possible injury to my nose, or whiplash, I would not allow the fight. Just my perspective.


Yes, but a boxer faking an injury is far from unbelievable.. The accusation is thrown out a lot when a fight is delayed due to injury, especially one that took a while to actually make... I wouldn't want my fighter to fight with an injury either, don't think anyone expects him to fight with one.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Just unfortunate for Thurman if he got hurt in a crash, especially if it's because of the airbag deploying.. The fight was signed, but an injury from the same party that people feel held up the fight in the first place is never going to be accepted with open arms, unless it's proven to be legit. He has no obligation to fans to prove himself, but fans questioning it is going to happen.


100% right, he doesn't have to prove his injury is real to fans. Fans are going to be fans no matter what.



Divi253 said:


> Yes, but a boxer faking an injury is far from unbelievable.. The accusation is thrown out a lot when a fight is delayed due to injury, especially one that took a while to actually make... I wouldn't want my fighter to fight with an injury either, don't think anyone expects him to fight with one.


I suppose there's some truth to this.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> 100% right, he doesn't have to prove his injury is real to fans. Fans are going to be fans no matter what.
> 
> I suppose there's some truth to this.


Yeah, just hope the delay isn't too long or we get some photos showing the extent of the injuries. Sounds like it's nothing major, so I assume it'll just be delayed some weeks.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah, just hope the delay isn't too long or we get some photos showing the extent of the injuries. Sounds like it's nothing major, so I assume it'll just be delayed some weeks.


Unfortunately something like this, a possible change in the main event, can have an effect on the entire card. Hoping it's nothing more than a week or two.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Unfortunately something like this, a possible change in the main event, can have an effect on the entire card. Hoping it's nothing more than a week or two.


Yeah hoping it's less than a month.. hearing the card may go to Showtime and Porter's trying to see about a new opponent though.. Can't blame him for wanting to fight and be active, but can't imagine a replacement opponent this short on notice being too good. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah, just hope the delay isn't too long or we get some photos showing the extent of the injuries. Sounds like it's nothing major, so I assume it'll just be delayed some weeks.


Is a "sore neck" from whiplash really "provable", via photo?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah hoping it's less than a month.. hearing the card may go to Showtime and Porter's trying to see about a new opponent though.. Can't blame him for wanting to fight and be active, but can't imagine a replacement opponent this short on notice being too good. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


Yep, Very hard to get a good opponent on short notice.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It's very easy to see what @Divi253 is saying and only one person has a hard time understanding it. I don't think Thurman is faking it, but fans are allowed to be skeptical after how long it took him to get the fight signed. It's as if amnesia has hit after just 2 months. Shit just reread this thread that started back in October and kept getting stalled and stalled. The stalling wasn't from Team Porter also. It was Team Porter and many people in the media wondering where the hell Thurman was at. The guy who's usually always in the media, just goes MIA for months when the fight was being discussed and stalled some more.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Is a "sore neck" from whiplash really "provable", via photo?


Is that what it is? I haven't read what the actual injury is... If so, then no.. I said hopefully it's not too long or we get photos, so if it's just sore or whiplash hopefully the delay isn't too long..


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Yep, Very hard to get a good opponent on short notice.


Can't see Porter getting a very good one on this short notice, but if it's just whiplash like I was just told then I'm holding out hope they can get this fight made and not have to switch opponents.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's very easy to see what @Divi253 is saying and only one person has a hard time understanding it. I don't think Thurman is faking it, but fans are allowed to be skeptical after how long it took him to get the fight signed. It's as if amnesia has hit after just 2 months. Shit just reread this thread that started back in October and kept getting stalled and stalled. The stalling wasn't from Team Porter also. It was Team Porter and many people in the media wondering where the hell Thurman was at. The guy who's usually always in the media, just goes MIA for months when the fight was being discussed and stalled some more.


Definitely think it's reasonable to be skeptical about this. I'd never say I think he's flat out faking the injury as I don't think Thurman would do that, but I can't say I'm not skeptical about the extent of the injury.. could be shit luck, but after the stalling it's reasonable to question it IMO.. Injuries have been questioned before in cases like this, so it's not a shot at Thurman or something out of the ordinary...

Whatever, all I want is the fight at the end of the day! Been waiting for months, guess if it happens another month isn't the end of the world.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

imo keith thurman, after fighting _*three times *_in a span of _*seven months *_culminating in a total of 31 championship rounds and voted pbc fighter of the year, decided to take off the holiday months of november and december and come back fresh in march of 2016.

keith thurman would have had no problem with shawn porter and thats why he was a -200 at most sportsbooks


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> imo keith thurman, after fighting _*three times *_in a span of _*seven months *_culminating in a total of 31 championship rounds and voted pbc fighter of the year, decided to take off the holiday months of november and december and come back fresh in march of 2016.
> 
> keith thurman would have had no problem with shawn porter and thats why he was a -200 at most sportsbooks


That's part of the reason (I at least) think the extent of the injury could be overstated, he's been inactive for over half a year... Wondering if he felt rust and needs a few more weeks to be at his best.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> That's part of the reason (I at least) think the extent of the injury could be overstated, he's been inactive for over half a year... Wondering if he felt rust and needs a few more weeks to be at his best.


a half a year is nothing.

you cant really count rod salka as a legitimate opponent so theoretically danny garcia took off 13 months in between herrera and peterson.

and you really cant count the 2015 version of pauli malignaggi as a legitimate opponent so theoretically danny garcia took off nine months in between peterson and guerrero

cant wait to revisit this thread when keith thurman schools the limited and crude shawn porter.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> a half a year is nothing.
> 
> you cant really count rod salka as a legitimate opponent so theoretically danny garcia took off 13 months in between herrera and peterson.
> 
> ...


Yeah but at least Garcia was in the gym training for an actual fight and in the ring in an actual fight, even if the opponents were ass.

I believe Thurman beats Porter clearly too... Think most of the people who voted on this voted for Thurman to win.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Thurman but this looks really bad for him. Hope they can still fight at least this year feel bad for Porter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Definitely think it's reasonable to be skeptical about this. I'd never say I think he's flat out faking the injury as I don't think Thurman would do that, but I can't say I'm not skeptical about the extent of the injury.. could be shit luck, but after the stalling it's reasonable to question it IMO.. Injuries have been questioned before in cases like this, so it's not a shot at Thurman or something out of the ordinary...
> 
> Whatever, all I want is the fight at the end of the day! Been waiting for months, guess if it happens another month isn't the end of the world.


Yeah it's just like how people assumed Mayweather would get injured against Mosley or against Pacquiao. Or how Jose Aldo pulled out multiple times against McGregor. If people perceive that you're afraid/reluctant to fight somebody and stall negotiations, then it will raise alarms when you have an injury in the middle of camp.

People will be up in arms if Ward has to postpone the Kovalev fight due to a car accident.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah it's just like how people assumed Mayweather would get injured against Mosley or against Pacquiao. Or how Jose Aldo pulled out multiple times against McGregor. If people perceive that you're afraid/reluctant to fight somebody and stall negotiations, then it will raise alarms when you have an injury in the middle of camp.
> 
> People will be up in arms if Ward has to postpone the Kovalev fight due to a car accident.


You're not wrong. There's people that still talk shit about Ward despite him signing to face Kovalev this year. Its like people don't want the big fights to happen just so the fighter they despise doesn't have a shot to get a big win.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah it's just like how people assumed Mayweather would get injured against Mosley or against Pacquiao. Or how Jose Aldo pulled out multiple times against McGregor. If people perceive that you're afraid/reluctant to fight somebody and stall negotiations, then it will raise alarms when you have an injury in the middle of camp.
> 
> People will be up in arms if Ward has to postpone the Kovalev fight due to a car accident.


Yup those are prime examples.. Think Kell Brook got shit for his injuries as well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

techks said:


> You're not wrong. There's people that still talk shit about Ward despite him signing to face Kovalev this year. Its like people don't want the big fights to happen just so the fighter they despise doesn't have a shot to get a big win.


Yeah foreal man, it's sad. They already have a date set and signed contracts, but he's still catching shit. Some people would rather talk crap about a fighter not taking a certain fight than actually see the fight happened. I saw this firsthand last year for Mayweather/Pacquiao. 


Divi253 said:


> Yup those are prime examples.. Think Kell Brook got shit for his injuries as well.


Yep sure did before the Alexander fight and Chaves


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's very easy to see what @*Divi253* is saying and only one person has a hard time understanding it. I don't think Thurman is faking it, but fans are allowed to be skeptical after how long it took him to get the fight signed. It's as if amnesia has hit after just 2 months. Shit just reread this thread that started back in October and kept getting stalled and stalled. The stalling wasn't from Team Porter also. It was Team Porter and many people in the media wondering where the hell Thurman was at. The guy who's usually always in the media, just goes MIA for months when the fight was being discussed and stalled some more.


You think I am having a hard time understanding what Div is saying? atsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> You think I am having a hard time understanding what Div is saying? atsch


I guess you understand it now, but it was taking you awhile.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah foreal man, it's sad. They already have a date set and signed contracts, but he's still catching shit. Some people would rather talk crap about a fighter not taking a certain fight than actually see the fight happened. I saw this firsthand last year for Mayweather/Pacquiao.


I like consistency. Pacquiao was built to be the guy to beat him and I questioned both of their willingness to make the fight happen but Floyd made the W look way easier than I thought he would. Kudos for that he doesn't owe us anything I wish he really punished him in the ring but he did it his way cant blame him. Nothing wrong with eating crow we're wrong sometimes gotta fess up and pay due respects.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I guess you understand it now, but it was taking you awhile.


I understood what he was trying to say from the get go. :rolleyes Yes, people are going to be skeptical on an injury. I never said anyone should not, or cannot. Just that, at this point, there's no real reason to assume it's fake.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

techks said:


> I like consistency. Pacquiao was built to be the guy to beat him and I questioned both of their willingness to make the fight happen but Floyd made the W look way easier than I thought he would. Kudos for that he doesn't owe us anything I wish he really punished him in the ring but he did it his way cant blame him. Nothing wrong with eating crow we're wrong sometimes gotta fess up and pay due respects.


Yeah Pacquiao's boxing ability surprised me a little bit in the fight, but Floyd neutralized the hell out of him. You excited for Spence vs Algieri?


Mal said:


> I understood what he was trying to say from the get go. :rolleyes Yes, people are going to be skeptical on an injury. I never said anyone should not, or cannot. Just that, at this point, there's no real reason to assume it's fake.


I gotcha.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Pacquiao's boxing ability surprised me a little bit in the fight, but Floyd neutralized the hell out of him. You excited for Spence vs Algieri?


Pacquiao looked gunshy but I credit that to Floyd its some kind of wizardry he does where he can be in your face but you're reluctant to throw. High defensive skill really frustrates.

What's funny my best friend got me into Spence but I got him into boxing its a tear jerking moment lol. Algieri is a good opponent for him I can't be mad he's at the point he can fight him or Berto but I want him to face Broner and/or Garcia soon. Curious how he does against a puncher its different when someone hits you hard and you actually have to be cautious.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I gotcha.


:cheers

My apologies if I came off a little salty


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

techks said:


> Pacquiao looked gunshy but I credit that to Floyd its some kind of wizardry he does where he can be in your face but you're reluctant to throw. High defensive skill really frustrates.
> 
> What's funny my best friend got me into Spence but I got him into boxing its a tear jerking moment lol. Algieri is a good opponent for him I can't be mad he's at the point he can fight him or Berto but I want him to face Broner and/or Garcia soon. Curious how he does against a puncher its different when someone hits you hard and you actually have to be cautious.


lol yeah I've had moments like those with my friend. That's why I love converting my friends over to boxing. And I'm with you on the puncher thing. Diego Chaves was option 2 I heard for April. I didn't want them to rush Spence, but if he's able to stop Algieri, then I'd be fine with him fighting for a title next


Mal said:


> :cheers
> 
> My apologies if I came off a little salty


You're good. We're both in agreement in the end.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol yeah I've had moments like those with my friend. That's why I love converting my friends over to boxing. And I'm with you on the puncher thing. Diego Chaves was option 2 I heard for April. I didn't want them to rush Spence, but if he's able to stop Algieri, then I'd be fine with him fighting for a title next
> 
> You're good. We're both in agreement in the end.


I think Spence Would probably beat up Porter at this point, he's sharp enough offensively to get the job done, and Porter's too sloppy on the outside to win there. the question is when Porter starts roughing him up and getting inside, does Spence have the resolve to hold and the defense & durability to survive Porter's bursts? I'm not sure, It hasn't really been determined if Spence has a Chin. Porter would test Spence, anyway I think Algieri will test him. He will probably show us some deficiencies in Spence. We will see


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I think Spence Would probably beat up Porter at this point, he's sharp enough offensively to get the job done, and Porter's too sloppy on the outside to win there. the question is when Porter starts roughing him up and getting inside, does Spence have the resolve to hold and the defense & durability to survive Porter's bursts? I'm not sure, It hasn't really been determined if Spence has a Chin. Porter would test Spence, anyway I think Algieri will test him. He will probably show us some deficiencies in Spence. We will see


Yeah great thing about the Algieri fight is that I think that Algieri is in better shape. And Algieri may not be forced into Spence's fight like all of his other opponents. Maybe if Spence can draw good ratings and impresses vs Algieri, they'll be willing to make Spence vs Porter after this.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like the entire card is scrapped now... At least it looks like we'll still get Thurman/Porter, although it has to suck for Porter to be waiting this long.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Looks like the entire card is scrapped now... At least it looks like we'll still get Thurman/Porter, although it has to suck for Porter to be waiting this long.


they guy has a good attitude, hopefully he stores up the frustration for fight night


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> they guy has a good attitude, hopefully he stores up the frustration for fight night


Should be a good scrap.. Thurman should win in the end, but Porter is going to push him until he gets caught IMO. Think we'll get a lot of close rounds after Thurman starts boxing when he feels the pressure of Porter and doesn't T/KO him immediately.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Thurman was talking hot about taking over the game and destroying 147lbs, but can't even find himself to fight Shawn Porter, Kell Brook's leftovers.
And it's obvious that Errol Spence is a scary thought for him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Really sucks this was postponed but I'd say it's a bit of a stretch to think Thurman was ducking just because there was a delay earlier in negotiations. An undefeated fighter that good, that young, with that KO ratio doesn't sign to fight the biggest most appropriate fight in his career, against a guy who already lost and was stylistically dismantled, promote the fight all over the place in interviews, only to then suddenly have a nervous breakdown and back out of it out of sheer fear. Come on. 

Plus airbags are crazy.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Meanwhile:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.premierboxingchampions.c...-porter-talks-about-his-accident-and-recovery

It didnâ€™t seem like much at first. A little soreness, a little stiffnessâ€"nothing that was any worse than after a hard day of sparring.

Then it got worse, and it got worse fast.

Keith Thurman was in camp and on track for his highly anticipated March 12 bout against Shawn Porter. It was all as smooth sailing as can be expected for a fighter on the grind. Then in mid-February, about a month out from his 147-pound world title defense, Thurman was headed to the gym with one of the younger guys he trains with. It had been raining in western Florida, and Thurman was driving his new Mustang.

The combination of rain and oil on the roads and a rear-wheel-drive car played out in an unfortunate way when Thurman went over a puddle: The car hydroplaned, and after a collision, the side airbag deployed.

Thurman was shaken, but he got out of the car, was able to walk around just fine and declined any kind of medical attention at the scene.

â€œThe airbag probably did most of the damage,â€ he reflected. â€œIt hit me upside of my headâ€"hit me harder than most fighters wish they could. It was like having my hands down being at a bar and enticing Marcos Maidana to hit me three times with overhand rights.â€

Thurman took a day to rest and then went back to work. When it came time to spar again, though, thatâ€™s when the effects of the accident became apparent. Thurmanâ€™s neck locked up on him, which is a scary enough proposition for anyone, let alone a fighter with one of the biggest bouts of his career rapidly approaching.

A chiropractor told him he had whiplash. Thurmanâ€™s physician ordered X-rays and an MRI, which showed microtears in the tendons of his neck. Two different doctors confirmed what Thurmanâ€™s chiropractor suspected: The fight against Porter was going to have to be postponed.

â€œThat was a horrible day for me,â€ Thurman said. â€œ[My chiropractor] understands boxers really well. Sometimes fighters can fight with certain things that they can deal with in training camp, but two things you don't want to deal with going into a fight are a shoulder injury and a neck injury. I was hoping Iâ€™d be able to move around decently, that Iâ€™d be able to brush this off. That first day was very emotional.

â€œIn retrospect, [postponing the fight] was a necessary thing. Injuries do happen in sports. Within the next couple of days I was laughing with my coach on the phone. I said, 'I can't help it, I wake up every morning and I still put on gym clothes.'â€

Two different physicians told Thurman heâ€™d need six to eight weeks to recover. He jumped right into physical therapy, but heâ€™s still more than a week away from beginning strength and conditioning exercises. The range of motion in his neck is just now returning.

He'll first resume light workouts, followed by roadwork and jumping rope. If all goes well with that, Thurman will add shadowboxing, the heavy bag and, finally, sparring.

Thurman was eager to jump right back into shadowboxing, but his doctor shot down that idea quickly, afraid that Thurman could reinjure himself. The good news, though, is that after Thurman recovers and the Porter fight is rescheduled, doctors told him thereâ€™s no reason he canâ€™t fight twice this year.

â€œThings are flowing smoothly,â€ he said. â€œI keep getting better results week by week. It is incremental, and it is layering. Luckily we do see those signs and we are not stagnant. Itâ€™s good. Iâ€™m relaxed.

"Iâ€™m looking forward to making this fight happen but definitely taking the recommended six to eight weeks that is necessary for my recovery and the healing process.â€

So far, there have only been preliminary discussions about a new date for Thurman-Porter. It all comes down to how quickly Thurman bounces back from the injuries. He figures a 10-week camp would give him enough time to train properly, but be gradual enough to accommodate the recovery process.

If thereâ€™s one thing the accident didnâ€™t derail, though, itâ€™s Thurmanâ€™s competitive fire. Porterâ€™s father and trainer, Kenny, was vocal immediately after learning about the accident, saying he wanted to see proof that it had actually occurred. Kenny Porterâ€™s insinuationâ€"that Thurman was looking for a way out of the fightâ€"didnâ€™t set well with the 147-pound champ.

â€œIâ€™ve heard Kennyâ€™s remarks,â€ he said. â€œI got a car thatâ€™s in the shop right now, bro. Nobody in the world has been afraid to fight your son. People have been beaten by your son, but nobody has been afraid to fight Shawn Porter.

â€œThis is not fun. This is not what I wanted. At the end of the day, this is what has happened. It's a pushback, but itâ™s not a setback. Weâ€™ll be back in action soon. Iâ€™m really just focused on staying blessed, showing up to therapy and trying to recover as soon as possible.â€


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Soo, what happens to Mares-Montiel??


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725050006923665408


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't wait for this fight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This fight and Wilder/Povetkin took so long to make and the dates kept changing I didnt realise it was actually 100% 

Finally! :lol:. Thurman mid round stoppage


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit is it finally here? Glad it's going to happen, wasn't sure if it was..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

This is one fight where i've changed my mind on who will win since it was first announced.

I think Porter is all wrong for Thurman stylistically. It's a tough call though still.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)




----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> This is one fight where i've changed my mind on who will win since it was first announced.
> 
> I think Porter is all wrong for Thurman stylistically. It's a tough call though still.


I think thurman actually is at the stylistic advantage. Porter is going to have to storm through hellfire to work at his optimal range which is the inside. I think porter can hurt thurman to the body but thurman can also hurt Porter upstairs. They both have skills & strengths that negate eachother and they are both flawed fighters but I think thurman is multi dimensional and his offensive arsenal will be the difference.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


More videos showing his athleticism, but nothing about him honing his craft.
He'll never be an elite fighter as long as he is with his dad. 
Simple as that.
I expect Thurman to try to slug with him early, and then start boxing him and leading him into traps.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kenny Porter is nuts








Sweethome_Bama said:


> More videos showing his athleticism, but nothing about him honing his craft.
> He'll never be an elite fighter as long as he is with his dad.
> Simple as that.
> I expect Thurman to try to slug with him early, and then start boxing him and leading him into traps.


yeah I feel you on that. He's overtaken Bradley imo as the best athlete in the division. His dad needs to take on a role like Bradley's dad does and provide motivation and help with conditioning. Get a real trainer for everything else though


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> More videos showing his athleticism, but nothing about him honing his craft.
> He'll never be an elite fighter as long as he is with his dad.
> Simple as that.
> I expect Thurman to try to slug with him early, and then start boxing him and leading him into traps.


On the money.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Porter has enough power to hurt Thurman but just cant see him coming in that wild without getting caught

I can see Thurman dropping Porter not sure if he stops him though


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Kenny Porter is nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel bad for Porter because honestly it is too late for him.
At least Tim had a solid base and started young with Joel.
Tim can box when he wants too, Porter can't box, he wasted so much time and now he is what he is, all because of his crazy ass dad.


----------



## Flag Nonce (Apr 28, 2016)

Porter is a fucking bum. The WW isn't 'stacked' at all. Spence would clown these 2 fucking idiots. Jessie Vargas is a champion and this is some sort of elite of the division fight. Trash division


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Flag Nonce said:


> Porter is a fucking bum. The WW isn't 'stacked' at all. Spence would clown these 2 fucking idiots. Jessie Vargas is a champion and this is some sort of elite of the division fight. Trash division


Well to be fair, Vargas only got the title because Mayweather didn't pay the WBO's ransom for the belt and Bradley decided to fight Pacquiao again instead of Ali.

So Vargas is as close to a paper champion as you can get


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Haven't watched Thurman fight in a long time but from what I remember I think Porter should be favored here. I like to think Porter will find his way in and land. That should be enough to grab a TKO late.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> FFS this shit is pathetic


Hagler won,it still pisses me off that decision.

Thurman v Porter isn't a bad match unless Im missing some weight nonsense. I like Thurman and Porter is a good fighter too,could be a decent fight but I miss a lot with the weights these days.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Flag Nonce said:


> Porter is a fucking bum. The WW isn't 'stacked' at all. Spence would clown these 2 fucking idiots. Jessie Vargas is a champion and this is some sort of elite of the division fight. Trash division


Stop calling championship level fighters bums.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm surprised that Porter by stoppage isn't higher. Yeah I think Thurman has a higher chance to do so but I have them about even. Thurman hasn't done anything to show me he's a class above Porter yet.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Well to be fair, Vargas only got the title because Mayweather didn't pay the WBO's ransom for the belt and Bradley decided to fight Pacquiao again instead of Ali.
> 
> So Vargas is as close to a paper champion as you can get


And that's Kell Brook's next opponent. Awful.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oli said:


> And that's Kell Brook's next opponent. Awful.


:lol: yeah true.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

techks said:


> I'm surprised that Porter by stoppage isn't higher. Yeah I think Thurman has a higher chance to do so but I have them about even. Thurman hasn't done anything to show me he's a class above Porter yet.


Stopped Julio Diaz pretty effortlessly, while Porter struggled with Diaz, twice.

Really, Thurman should box Porter's ears off.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

burn1 said:


> Stopped Julio Diaz pretty effortlessly, while Porter struggled with Diaz, twice.
> 
> Really, Thurman should box Porter's ears off.


That was the Porter before he started working with Victor Conte, hes a beast now

Thurman should win but Thurman has showed vulnerability on the inside, if Porter can avoid taking a clean shot before he gets inside he could outhustle Thurman


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I favor Porter, Thurman shows he folds under pressure


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The winner of Thurman/Porter has to face the winner of Mosley/Avanesyan, never heard of Mosleys opponent

Porter vs Mosley would actually be a fun fight but someone needs to stop and retire Mosley


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Porter spars and trains with Mosley. Pointless mandatory regardless of who wins.


----------



## TFKING (May 18, 2016)

Porter will win this by decision. His sheer busyness and punch output will win majority of the rounds, not to mention he will completely bully Thurman on the inside.

I think Porter is underrated and Keith the complete opposite.

If Thurman wins this I'll give him his props and reconsider my general opinion of him, but I don't see it. Porter will hustle his way to a decision win here.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I like more people picking Porter, makes things interesting, and he is a bit underrated. I still see Thurman taking it though, I haven't seen a lot of improvement from Porter and while Thurman struggles with pressure I think he has the tools to keep the fight on the outside and clock Porter with a well timed counter.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

So long as Keith brings a jab and foot movement, he should beat Porter who is straight forward in his attack.

If Keith brings his Haymaker game, he'll be found out and exposed, I personally don't think he's very durable. He looked very suspect against Collazo.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, what a pathetic mandatory. How the hell did Mosley get in this conversation? I just checked BoxRec and Avenesyan hasn't really fought anyone. Only two names I recognize are Navarro who gave Paez Jr. a pretty good fight and Klimov very early in his career.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I think Thurman takes this personally but he will have to work hard to come out unscathed. Thurman got hit with an absolute peach of a power hand body shot from a southpaw in Collazo and it almost folded him but he stayed on his feet and got through it, i think that is more testament to him being pretty tough imo.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Stopped Julio Diaz pretty effortlessly, while Porter struggled with Diaz, twice.
> 
> Really, Thurman should box Porter's ears off.


I don't favor either but think Thurman has more potential. What he does with it productively is all on him barring injuries.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm so amped for this


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hell yea. I got Thurman by Knockout. Stylistically it always favored him and I think we are going to see the best of One Time. Excited that the casuals that I know are going to watch this too - probably gonna be some dope parties


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734181527471296513


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman is teamPrinceN he will win this fight too much skill I hate the way Porter fights


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> Thurman is teamPrinceN he will win this fight too much skill I hate the way Porter fights


Holy fuck, it's you.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The winner of Thurman/Porter has to face the winner of Mosley/Avanesyan, never heard of Mosleys opponent
> 
> Porter vs Mosley would actually be a fun fight but someone needs to stop and retire Mosley


wait a minute.

50-year-old mosley is going to get a title shot?

and people are saying that golovkins division is/was weak?

to me, when shot mosely is fighting for a wba title, its pretty black and white that 160 is a far, far, better division than 147 no matter how color blind some of the idiots that post here are


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Hell yea. I got Thurman by Knockout. Stylistically it always favored him and I think we are going to see the best of One Time. Excited that the casuals that I know are going to watch this too - probably gonna be some dope parties


im going to wait and live bet this.

i think porter looks good for the first two or three rounds while keith adjusts. one time is generally a slow starter so i see good value in waiting for a better line

i agree that thurman is going to win just not by ko. he has some floyd in him, a big thinker with high fight iq, and i believe hell be satisfied to win by decision


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> wait a minute.
> 
> 50-year-old mosley is going to get a title shot?
> 
> ...


The thing is someone is helping Mosley and guiding him to a title shot, I dont know if hes with Al Haymon now but someone is definitely paying someone to ge him this title shot


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> im going to wait and live bet this.
> 
> i think porter looks good for the first two or three rounds while keith adjusts. one time is generally a slow starter so i see good value in waiting for a better line
> 
> i agree that thurman is going to win just not by ko. he has some floyd in him, a big thinker with high fight iq, and i believe hell be satisfied to win by decision


Porter will come rushing in and inevitably get caught with some huge punches by thurman. I am looking for the uppercut and the left hook as key punches for Thurman, and also we will see Thurman's allegedly uninjured left hand come into play.

No matter what his father does, Porter will have have fundamental flaws and be defensively vulnerable. Its kind of cringe worthy the lack of boxing skill Shawn displays sometimes, His dad can't really teach him how to box at this stage. I was sort of blinded by the paulie and alexander wins but in reality hes not the special. The way Broner and Brook were able to stun Porter with single shots wasn't really good to see, I think Thurman is a bigger puncher than both of them and probably better offensively. but then again Thurman getting hurt by Collazo wasn't good either and you have to think that Shawn will try to destroy Thurman's body in an effort to stop his movement and his gas tank

The difference with Floyd and Keith is that I think Keith is actually trying to put a lot of hurt on his opponents at times, and not just pot shot like Floyd does. He has power on his shots and I dunno, this always seemed to be a favorable match up for Thurman stylistically. Porter will run right into Keith's best counters and get stopped.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Thurman should stop him considering Broner dropped him.

Keith isn't too good under pressure though, but neither was Broner.
I think styles favour Porter but his power is lacking and he's probably a level lower than Keith.
Keith's probably also better than Adrien and punches harder


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Thurman wins this for me, for the reasons tommygun laid out above.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> wait a minute.
> 
> 50-year-old mosley is going to get a title shot?
> 
> ...


If Mosley wins his next fight, he's mandatory and everybody knows it's ridiculous. There are at least 15 fighters at 147 that'd beat him and his opponent.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

It's a usual organization tactic. Install their own belt candidate so they can arrange a big payday for an old but shot fighter. 

Better payday for them than the belt being plucked by new hungry fighters. Or at least they seem to think so.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Porter will come rushing in and inevitably get caught with some huge punches by thurman. I am looking for the uppercut and the left hook as key punches for Thurman, and also we will see Thurman's allegedly uninjured left hand come into play.
> 
> No matter what his father does, Porter will have have fundamental flaws and be defensively vulnerable. Its kind of cringe worthy the lack of boxing skill Shawn displays sometimes, His dad can't really teach him how to box at this stage. I was sort of blinded by the paulie and alexander wins but in reality hes not the special. The way Broner and Brook were able to stun Porter with single shots wasn't really good to see, I think Thurman is a bigger puncher than both of them and probably better offensively. but then again Thurman getting hurt by Collazo wasn't good either and you have to think that Shawn will try to destroy Thurman's body in an effort to stop his movement and his gas tank
> 
> The difference with Floyd and Keith is that I think Keith is actually trying to put a lot of hurt on his opponents at times, and not just pot shot like Floyd does. He has power on his shots and I dunno, this always seemed to be a favorable match up for Thurman stylistically. Porter will run right into Keith's best counters and get stopped.


a ko very well could happen just the same as it very well could happen that one time finds out that shawn is the second coming of shane mosely and will be content to go for a decision. hell understand that its not worth the risk to go for the ko when his skillset will win him a comfortable unanimous decision


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> a ko very well could happen just the same as it very well could happen that one time finds out that shawn is the second coming of shane mosely and will be content to go for a decision. hell understand that its not worth the risk to go for the ko when his skillset will win him a comfortable unanimous decision


More like a poor mans version of shane mosley.

PROMO TIME TO GET HYPE YALL :fire:fire:fire


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Why does that promo have Broner flooring Porter?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Why does that promo have Broner flooring Porter?


To prove they both have weaknesses

theres also collazo hurting thurman


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


damn he is looking explosive


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't believe this fight is still a month away


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> damn he is looking explosive


 Just looks like a standard pad a bag workout.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

hamas said:


> Just looks like a standard pad a bag workout.


You heard the sound it makes when he connects? That could be just sound effects he's making from his mouth though lol


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You heard the sound it makes when he connects? That could be just sound effects he's making from his mouth though lol


lol probably most boxers do that


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Keith needs to look special in this fight. His career is stagnating. 

After this he needs a much bigger fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Does anybody else notice that Porter seems like a much better ring general and inside fighter in training & sparring? He's always angling out after he bobs& weaves and throws tight combos as he slips inside, then in fights he's just lunges and smothers himself.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Does anyone else think that Thurman looks alot like Jeff Lacy stylistically?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I think this fight is a toss up but I'm rooting for Porter.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman by stoppage. Going to do a video breaking it down.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Thurman by stoppage. Going to do a video breaking it down.


So am I doe.

Let's see how each comes out!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Training with Kenny Porter looks like the second most painful thing I've ever seen.






Training with Anne Woulfe is number 1


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Training with Kenny Porter looks like the second most painful thing I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Kenny is crazy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I really like Thurman. Guy can talk in a smart and logical way. I agree that Thurman will outboxing Porter. Just a better boxer with better footwork and with faster and more technical punching.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I like the way Thurman talks. Would make a decent colour commentator. Has he commentated before?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I like the way Thurman talks. Would make a decent colour commentator. Has he commentated before?


He has quite a few times. I remember he commentated on Garcia-Guerrero and did a good job.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I like Thurman but he's kind of out there and I am rooting for Porter just because I've been a fan of Porter longer. This video of Keith is great though


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

Genuinely can't wait for this.

Feels like been waiting for soooooooo long.

Such a great match up.

Thurmanl is gonna smash him though. Keith has ring IQ. Shawn doesn't.


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

It will be the matador taming the bull, much like Brook Shawn was. Except Keith will knock Porter down a few times en route.

I WANT THURMAN BROOK.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Porter can be hurt, but so can Thurman. Brook was catching Porter multiple times in their fight, but I don't think Thurman is as accurate as Brook is. For me, the jury is still out on Thurman at the moment. He talks a lot, but his past couple wins haven't looked that impressive. I also don't think Thurman will deal too well with being hunted down by a pressure fighter like Porter. It seems to me Thurman likes to control the distance and pick his shots at his pace.

Brook could have stopped porter at 1:16


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


>


im surprised how poor is his Ali shuffle


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm going with my heart, I'm going with my guy Porter.

I'm not really too keen on One Time as I was a few years ago. He seems to come across more and more annoying which each interview he does and his comments about Virgil Hunter makes me want Shawn to put a whooping on his ass.

'San Diego!'


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I'm going with my heart


Not again bro!!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah I just dont see thurman losing this fight unless Porter's heavy pressure is going to more bothersome to Thurman than I think it will be 

I think basically Thurman is the smarter fighter, has the technique, power, timing and combo punching to get it done. Porter will be running into Thurman's best shots, namely the uppercut and left hook, and thats when KOs happen when there is an overly aggressive fighter running into a counter


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not again bro!!


Hopefully it won't backfire this time :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

These get pretty deep.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The famous sparring footage-revealed!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Gonna be a long night or short night for Porter unless he can get to Keith's body.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Old but insight into Kenny's training style, that last bit rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The famous sparring footage-revealed!


I see it was Thurman who leaked this. I hope he's not over confident because Kenny Porter was right about him disengaging this whole session. I know it's sparring and that could just be the goal, but he was too scared to even commit to landing any punches also.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I see it was Thurman who leaked this. I hope he's not over confident because Kenny Porter was right about him disengaging this whole session. I know it's sparring and that could just be the goal, but he was too scared to even commit to landing any punches also.


Thurman should be over confident Porter looked terrible, with normal sized gloves Thurman will definitely commit because he knows he has the power to hurt Porter


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Thurman should be over confident Porter looked terrible, with normal sized gloves Thurman will definitely commit because he knows he has the power to hurt Porter


I think Porter will be much more aggressive in the fight though... Now that could play directly into Thurman's hands, but we'll see


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Thurman will do more of the same against Porter. Porter will come in and get counter punched.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I think Porter will be much more aggressive in the fight though... Now that could play directly into Thurman's hands, but we'll see


Yeah Porter will but with a big ring and Thurman's power it could, Thurman has to make Porter respect his power early or Porter's confidence might grow as the fight goes on


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I see it was Thurman who leaked this. I hope he's not over confident because Kenny Porter was right about him disengaging this whole session. I know it's sparring and that could just be the goal, but he was too scared to even commit to landing any punches also.


I think the focus was probably movement, could have been preparing for Maidana or just the fact that he knew Porter was going to be a bull, but to me Porter got outboxed in there pretty bad. Aside from a few lunges as he cornered Keith, Keith landed plenty of straight punches and a few really hard counters.

I also see why Kenny said he "turned his back", Keith ducked a punch and took a few steps straight forward before turning around again.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I see it was Thurman who leaked this. I hope he's not over confident because Kenny Porter was right about him disengaging this whole session. I know it's sparring and that could just be the goal, but he was too scared to even commit to landing any punches also.


Something like how Broner-Porter turned out with Adrien not doing anything until the last bit?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think the focus was probably movement, could have been preparing for Maidana or just the fact that he knew Porter was going to be a bull, but to me Porter got outboxed in there pretty bad. Aside from a few lunges as he cornered Keith, Keith landed plenty of straight punches and a few really hard counters.
> 
> I also see why Kenny said he "turned his back", Keith ducked a punch and took a few steps straight forward before turning around again.


Yeah as the session progressed, Thurman started looking better. Early on, I was getting annoyed at the lack of actually counters that he was throwing



dyna said:


> Something like how Broner-Porter turned out with Adrien not doing anything until the last bit?


yeah a little like that with less clinching but more movement.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah as the session progressed, Thurman started looking better. Early on, I was getting annoyed at the lack of actually counters that he was throwing
> 
> yeah a little like that with less clinching but more movement.


Yeah at first he wasn't engaging much at all, working pure movement almost. I could see the fight being more competitive and entertaining when Porter presses Thurman, Thurman's style of movement seems to be on the perimeter of the ring rather than the center (like Floyd, Ali, Amir Imam) so Porter is able to rush him to the ropes pretty consistently. Should be a great fight even though I favor Thurman who probably has him pretty figured out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah at first he wasn't engaging much at all, working pure movement almost. I could see the fight being more competitive and entertaining when Porter presses Thurman, Thurman's style of movement seems to be on the perimeter of the ring rather than the center (like Floyd, Ali, Amir Imam) so Porter is able to rush him to the ropes pretty consistently. Should be a great fight even though I favor Thurman who probably has him pretty figured out.


Yeah and Thurman explained that he was pretty gassed since that was his 5th round sparring and Porter's first. I started to fear for Porter mid way when Thurman countered the hell out of him with some clean shots. He got very sloppy though after that. It'll be a good fight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Thurman looks so lost in there


He definitely got the better of it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I havent decided who I'm going with here. This fight is up in the air. I feel like, if Thurman loses by other than a KO, he's lost some of his cache as a fighter.

If Porter loses, it wouldn't be surprising however nor would it hurt his resume.

Porter really showed his dimensions (or lack there of) against Brook, if Thurman can't create the same success, but in his brand, then I'll be given some pause.


This is really going to be an exciting fight in the end.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Surman Thucks


Damn, this fight makes even Pac-Floyd look small in comparison.

Seems like the hype has been going on for years.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Damn, this fight makes even Pac-Floyd look small in comparison.
> 
> Seems like the hype has been going on for years.


lol yeah how long have we been talking about this fight? Porter was still undefeated when we were asking for it.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> lol yeah how long have we been talking about this fight? Porter was still undefeated when we were asking for it.


Although the Britons would probably tell you it's nothing.

People literally broke down in tears when Brook-J.Vargas fight was announced.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Although the Britons would probably tell you it's nothing.
> 
> People literally broke down in tears when Brook-J.Vargas fight was announced.


:lol: I'm not mad about Brook/Vargas. Maybe that's because he set the bar so low


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

My money is on Porter


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

No!!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743919347563847680


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The famous sparring footage-revealed!


Awful.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> Awful.


Elaborate


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Porter fan Q&A:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Boxing/comments/4nxoea


----------



## lefty (Aug 4, 2015)

Many people are overestimating Thurman because he TKO some low level/washed up opponents. I think Porter will be too much for Thurman.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

lefty said:


> Many people are overestimating Thurman because he TKO some low level/washed up opponents. I think Porter will be too much for Thurman.


And what has Porter done in comparison? KO'd Paulie Malinaggi?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SRL and Hearns weigh in on the fight:

http://www.boxingscene.com/thurman-porter-sugar-ray-leonard-hearns-break-fight-down--105858


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

part 4


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Brook backing Porter:

http://www.boxingscene.com/kell-brook-back-porter-win-he-grind-thurman-down--105932


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hyped as fuck that this is finally happening.. We have been talking about this fight since what 2013 2014?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Thurman is a likable guy, seeing him driving a prius makes me wanna pull for the guy. Hope he wins and gets a tesla.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

3 knockdown rule will be in effect correct?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> 3 knockdown rule will be in effect correct?


Just looked it up, I guess so.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Hey, there you go: Thurman talking about using the uppercut! I've been talking about this for a while.

Everybody assumes Thurman will want to stay outside (away from head butts) and use those wide, arcing combos he loves to throw, but it would really cause Porter some grief if Thurman has been developing an inside game instead, and especially using the uppercut. The way Porter ducks his head and holds his gloves so high at the same time, he's tailor made for this.

Really looking forward to seeing if Thurman can pull it off, or if it will backfire. 
A lot may depend on the referee.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I will be very very surprised if this turns out to be a shit fight

this has the makings of a war


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope Porter wins, have a feeling he will do it


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the hell does Thurman look so tall, but he really isn't. He looks like he's 5' 10", but he's been listed at 5' 7" for a while now. I always thought Porter was 5' 6". What's with the 5' 7" thing? He does look 5' 6" to me.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Corona girls got me weak in the knees lol I wanna raw dog these bitches.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

BobDigi5060 said:


> 3 knockdown rule will be in effect correct?


This is one of the worst fights to have it in, i could see Porter being off balance and getting knocked down 3 times without being badly hurt


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

New York, California, and Texas have the rule. I hate it, but it makes things more exciting.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I say it again. Easy work for Thurman!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


I like these two guys.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

I really think this is going to be a terrible fight. I hope I'm wrong but we need this fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> I really think this is going to be a terrible fight. I hope I'm wrong but we need this fight.


Because of nervousness or smothering?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> I really think this is going to be a terrible fight. I hope I'm wrong but we need this fight.


I dont see how that is possible


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Thurman looks okay, he always looks okay though. 

None of these guys are Eubank Jr or Spence Jr in the physique department anyway ;-)


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I dont see how that is possible


Me too! It's got all the ingredients to be a cracking affair. If they box it will be equally as entertaining as they will be forced to trade eventually.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Really looking forward to Jarrett Hurd's fight, he's legit. I haven't seen his opponent though, has anyone seen him?


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Because of nervousness or smothering?


I don't know man. For some reason I can't see the styles gelling. I hope I'm wrong like. Thurman running around the ring trying to pot shot and Porter consistently making it ugly and smothering his own work is what I have in my head.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> I don't know man. For some reason I can't see the styles gelling. I hope I'm wrong like. Thurman running around the ring trying to pot shot and Porter consistently making it ugly and smothering his own work is what I have in my head.


Possible. But I think Thurman is truly going for the knockout and will sit down on his punches in exchanges.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Really looking forward to Jarrett Hurd's fight, he's legit. I haven't seen his opponent though, has anyone seen him?


Yes! If he makes a statement tonight, it's gonna make a very exciting division even more exciting.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> I don't know man. For some reason I can't see the styles gelling. I hope I'm wrong like. Thurman running around the ring trying to pot shot and Porter consistently making it ugly and smothering his own work is what I have in my head.


disagree. I think the styles actually mesh quite well. Porter will be coming forward right into thurmans bombs


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

browsing said:


> I havent decided who I'm going with here. This fight is up in the air. I feel like, if Thurman loses by other than a KO, he's lost some of his cache as a fighter.
> 
> If Porter loses, it wouldn't be surprising however nor would it hurt his resume.
> 
> ...


:franklin


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin


:lol: You love abusing that image.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: at the mod banning me for posting fake spoilers saying that Joshua was knocked out

:rofl


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> I don't know man. For some reason I can't see the styles gelling. I hope I'm wrong like. Thurman running around the ring trying to pot shot and Porter consistently making it ugly and smothering his own work is what I have in my head.


I'm glad you were wrong dude, that was a very entertaining scrap. :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Good fight. Does this mean Thurman is the best WW in the divison? On paper maybe, but I think this needs a rematch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Good fight. Does this mean Thurman is the best WW in the divison? On paper maybe, but I think this needs a rematch.


Brook is right there as well. I also think this needs a rematch.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Brook is right there as well. I also think this needs a rematch.


Yeah true. When Brook beats Vargas, he will be top dog. But Vargas is not an easy fight by no means.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Any youtube videos of the fight? 

I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman smells up easily.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Felix said:


> I'm glad you were wrong dude, that was a very entertaining scrap. :lol:


Yeah thank fuck. I'll have to watch it again though. I was twisted last night.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


>


Shawn will never get better with Kenny in his corner.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://roundbyroundboxing.com/thurman-vs-porter-main-event-viewership/

- Keith Thurman vs. Shawn Porter was the most watched bout of the year thus far with an average of 3.1 million viewers throughout the SHO Boxing on CBS main event (ahead of 3.0M for Garcia vs. Guerrero, Jan. 23 on FOX).

- With a peak of 3.94 million viewers, Saturday's broadcast drew the second highest peak audience for boxing on broadcast television since 1998 (De La Hoya, FOX). The peak, which came at the very end of Thurman vs. Porter bout, trails only the peak of the PBC debut event of Thurman vs. Guerrero (4.56M; March 7, 2015, NBC) since '98.

- The audience grew steadily throughout the broadcast, most notably during the main event, a Fight of the Year candidate. In fact, the second half of Thurman vs. Porter, including the announcement of the official decision, averaged 3.5 million viewers.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Great news on the ratings. I have to imagine that many viewers will make the rematch much easier to make, then sell. 

I so desperately want to see boxing succeed here. And big fights in front of mass audiences is a great way to do so.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Shawn will never get better with Kenny in his corner.


Agreed. Kenny does not offer technical advice, ways to adjust, etc. Shawn consistently loses the latter rounds against good competition. If he hasn't worn them down by round 8 or 9, they will adjust and win down the stretch.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Haymon is gaining momentum with these cards
The fox card with Berto did pretty well too if I remember


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> http://roundbyroundboxing.com/thurman-vs-porter-main-event-viewership/
> 
> - Keith Thurman vs. Shawn Porter was the most watched bout of the year thus far with an average of 3.1 million viewers throughout the SHO Boxing on CBS main event (ahead of 3.0M for Garcia vs. Guerrero, Jan. 23 on FOX).
> 
> ...


Steve Kim can eat a dick.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

funny story, @Rob thought last Saturday would be a perfect time for our fight crew to get together and watch fights. Solid idea, the UK card started at 2 PM here and CBS at 6. So I bite the bullet and agree to host, the invites go out, and guess who couldn't make it?

That's right, @Rob, the guy who thought the whole thing up.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Shawn will never get better with Kenny in his corner.


To me, he is getting better. This is a guy who picked up boxing fairly late and his dad has him fighting at an elite level.

People always underestimate the father/son dynamic. There's probably more experienced trainers that could show him other things, but there's something to be said about a father and son going to work.together. More often than not, a fighter is worse off when leaves that sort of bond.

Before the fight, many were expecting him to just walk into Keith's shots the way he did against Brook. They were wrong. He was much harder to hit cleanly than KT anticipated. He also did a much better job of not smothering his work.

He fought well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2016)

JeffJoiner said:


> funny story, @Rob thought last Saturday would be a perfect time for our fight crew to get together and watch fights. Solid idea, the UK card started at 2 PM here and CBS at 6. So I bite the bullet and agree to host, the invites go out, and guess who couldn't make it?
> 
> That's right, @Rob, the guy who thought the whole thing up.


haha! sorry man


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> haha! sorry man


It's fine. Good for a laugh, though.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Broxi said:


> Any youtube videos of the fight?
> 
> I haven't seen it yet.


Not any really good ones I've seen.. I'll post a couple though..


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Broxi said:


> Any youtube videos of the fight?
> 
> I haven't seen it yet.












Holy shit that second one is bad, probably should just take that down lol


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Very good viewer numbers! As long as PBC makes fights like this, they will do fine. Unfortunately, they aren't doing it consistently enough to keep the momentum going. Their ratings for their other fights have been pretty abysmal.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol, Brook will take Thurman to school. I don't remember him getting clocked cleanly once by Porter and as soon as Porter tried to bully him on the inside, Brook just tied him up and pushed him off. He proved he's physically stronger than Porter. Thurman was getting hit flush and couldn't keep Porter off him. The main thing though is fundamentals - Brook is light-years ahead.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Lol, Brook will take Thurman to school. I don't remember him getting clocked cleanly once by Porter and as soon as Porter tried to bully him on the inside, Brook just tied him up and pushed him off. He proved he's physically stronger than Porter. Thurman was getting hit flush and couldn't keep Porter off him. The main thing though is fundamentals - Brook is light-years ahead.


While that's all true, styles make fights and strength wouldn't come into play here as much. In terms of boxing fundamentals, Brook is more conventional and clean in his technique, and more precise in his jab and straight; however he's a bit stiff and a bit robotic, an athlete like Thurman loves to be given time to explode into big shots after feints. That might not work out so well for Brook.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

When you match the best against the best, this is what you get. Glad it did a good number. The fans are there, but you have to give them something they can sink their teeth into.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Good breakdown on how the two fighters being billed as "heirs" to Floyd's welterweight throne still have a lot to learn.

http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/6/2...nique-strategy-fight-analysis-gif-unavoidable

This passage in particular made me laugh.

*As noted above, neither Thurman nor Porter concerned themselves with distance management for the better part of the contest. That led to a few rather embarrassing sequences like this one.

Keith Thurman leans forward, baiting Porter with his exposed chin, and yet seems totally unprepared when Porter leads with a jab. From Mayweather, this trick often created the opening for his famous pull counter. For Thurman, it only created an opening for Shawn Porter. The move smacks of unearned confidence, and leaves Thurman looking like a boy playing with big brother's gun, only to shoot himself in the foot.

*


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> To me, he is getting better. This is a guy who picked up boxing fairly late and his dad has him fighting at an elite level...



Porter has been fighting competitively since he was 10 years old.

Ken Porter was also an amatuer boxer, and to hear him tell it, has been a boxing trainer for 20+ years.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Quick shout out to Porter here. Never really considered myself a big Porter fan but I've really warmed to him recently. In his last 6 fights he's fought Alexander, Malignaggi, Brook, Bone, Broner and Thurman. That's a pretty great run for a guy in the current WW landscape which seems to be full of fights that aren't really getting made and a division that is only just now starting to sort itself out. 

I'm not sure how much more he can grow as a fighter but he's exciting inside the ring and I really like the way he conducts himself outside of the ring. Kenny pisses me off at times but I can't blame Shawn for sticking with his dad. He always comes to fight, always seems hungry. Seems to always want to fight the best and hasn't got a diva bone in his body. A really good ambassador for the sport overall really. Here's to Showtime. :cheers


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *Keith Thurman leans forward, baiting Porter with his exposed chin, and yet seems totally unprepared when Porter leads with a jab. From Mayweather, this trick often created the opening for his famous pull counter. For Thurman, it only created an opening for Shawn Porter. The move smacks of unearned confidence, and leaves Thurman looking like a boy playing with big brother's gun, only to shoot himself in the foot.
> 
> *


It's not like he can't execute a pull counter


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> It's not like he can't execute a pull counter


Not really a Floyd pull counter though as he is doing the standard thing of slipping and countering not pulling away and countering


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Not really a Floyd pull counter though as he is doing the standard thing of slipping and countering not pulling away and countering


Pivot's right. A pull-counter is done while you're moving backwards. You plant then fire. It's also usually thrown over the top, though I guess that's not mandatory. Either way, I've never seen Thurman do it well. Floyd was a master at it.

- But going back to Bogo's gif, in Thurman's defense (pun intended, I guess) he did mostly slip that jab. It also looks like he was planning on countering with a left hook, but Porter wisely threw a second left, and also slightly stepped to the outside, both of which threw Thurman off. A beautiful move.

It's a great clip & makes me now want to watch the whole fight again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


muaro got hair lool, dosent suit him


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

So much praise for Floyds "pull counter". Show me a gif of him doing it and landing the right hand any harder than a stiff jab, he touches guys with it, I'd rather get nailed with one of them than a jab from a puncher, yet people cream their pants over it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> So much praise for Floyds "pull counter". Show me a gif of him doing it and landing the right hand any harder than a stiff jab, he touches guys with it, I'd rather get nailed with one of them than a jab from a puncher, yet people cream their pants over it.


Phillip N'Dou


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Am I the only one who laughs at Thurman during the face off's when he opens his eyes as wide as he can like that is going to scare the opponent or something :lol:


----------

